
Facebook says Apple rejected its attempt to tell users about App Store fees - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-apple-exclusive-idUSKBN25O042
======
natch
Posted earlier with discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24301332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24301332)

